# Attempted PTCA



## Jim Pawloski (Oct 7, 2010)

O.K. everybody I need a little help,

An attempted PTCA was performed, but was unsuccessful because of tortuousity.  The doctor worked in trying to get the balloon down past the lesion for a couple of hours.  So I said to bill the angioplasty with the modifier -52.  Coders tell me that they can't add the modifier because the patient status at the time of the procedure was an in-patient.
Has anyone run into this situation?

Thanks,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## 10marty (Oct 7, 2010)

*Attempted Plasty*

Jim,

I am facing the same situation, re:attempted procedure.  I'm billing it whether it is IP or OP.  I just haven't decided which modifier I am going to use, 52 or 53 modifier.

I will be watching for responses.

Marty


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Oct 8, 2010)

No, You can use modifier 52 or 53 in the IP setting. 52 modifer should be used if patient was stable, 53 modifier should be used if patient was unstable( the reason the procedure was stopped).


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Oct 8, 2010)

I wanted to say if you feel like you dont want to use the angioplasty code with reduced services,(52 or 53) if there was a diagnostic cath done you could add 22 modifier onto it.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Oct 8, 2010)

theresa.dix@ethc.com said:


> I wanted to say if you feel like you dont want to use the angioplasty code with reduced services,(52 or 53) if there was a diagnostic cath done you could add 22 modifier onto it.



Thank you everyone for responding!  It really helps.  Have a great weekend!

Let's go Blue!!
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------

